
Anonymous Just Declared War on Donald Trump with a Massive Cyberattack - dnetesn
http://mic.com/articles/137914/anonymous-just-declared-war-on-donald-trump-with-massive-cyberattack#.57dDzLmSx
======
danso
If I were Trump's campaign team, I'd be _begging_ Anonymous to deliver on
their threat. Trump clearly doesn't need an online presence to get out the
vote or get media coverage. And nothing will increase the populist sympathy
that has fueled his campaign so far than a shady, illegal attack by
international cyber-activists.

~~~
irascible
Yeah. Then he can grandstand about being attacked by "hooligans", thereby
securing more scared old white people votes.

------
nikdaheratik
It's weird how this stuff makes the news. The group is so loosely coordinated
that I could declare myself part of the group and "declare war" on Trump, or
whatever and probably get traction (I am __not __part of Anon, FYI).

Maybe they'll do some graffiti or a DDoS attack and take down their site.
Maybe a virus from Russia will infect their computers and Anon gets the
credit/blame.

Or maybe nothing will happen at all. That's probably the safe bet.

